# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Dự án chuyển đổi máy tiện co sang Máy Tiện CNC. CNC lathe conversion.

## mpvmanh

Máy Tiện SC4 Lathe shanghai. Đã có
Swing over bed	 210 mm
Hole through spindle	 20 mm
Spindle taper	 MT3
Tailstock taper	 MT2
Weight (Net/Gross)	 90/117kg

Phần mền Mach3 . Chưa có

Stepper motor encoder 2Nm ̣̣́́́́́́́́3 phase Leadshine+Driver cho trục X. Đã có
Stepper motor Yako 4Nm+Driver cho trục Y . Đã có
Động co trục chính 1,5Kw 3 phase không biến tầng. buly 5 tầng. Đã có

Cần mua:
Vit me trục X . Phi 14,bưóc 5 dài 400 mm. Đã có
Vit me trục Y.  phi 16 bưóc 5 dài 1000mm.
2 Khóp nối.

Bác nào có liên hệ vói em qua Email mpvmanh@googlemail.com.

----------

Bosch, Mr.L

----------


## Nam CNC

Em thấy bác Mạnh có cái đầu kẹp collet E32 đẹp quá, không biết nó có phải là đi kèm máy không ? hay mua thêm? nếu mua thêm nó mắc không bác ? giá bao nhiêu, em muốn có 1 em quá à.

     2 cây visme me bác hỏi toàn hàng hiếm, nhưng mua thì cũng có, 14-5 thì có thể có, em đi xem về rồi báo cho bác biết, còn 16-5 dài 1000 em nghĩ bác nên đặt cái ông TQ cho nó lẹ... 2 khớp nối thì có thể tìm được 2nd japan cho bác.

----------

mpvmanh

----------


## mpvmanh

> Em thấy bác Mạnh có cái đầu kẹp collet E32 đẹp quá, không biết nó có phải là đi kèm máy không ? hay mua thêm? nếu mua thêm nó mắc không bác ? giá bao nhiêu, em muốn có 1 em quá à.
> 
>      2 cây visme me bác hỏi toàn hàng hiếm, nhưng mua thì cũng có, 14-5 thì có thể có, em đi xem về rồi báo cho bác biết, còn 16-5 dài 1000 em nghĩ bác nên đặt cái ông TQ cho nó lẹ... 2 khớp nối thì có thể tìm được 2nd japan cho bác.


Bác cứ đi lần. khi nào có bác hú em.

----------


## mpvmanh

Ah cái bộ collet ấy em mua của bác Tung của.́80 dô có 8 collet 2-4-6-8-10-12-14-16

----------


## mpvmanh

Thêm 1 em visme phi 12 bưóc ren 4 cho trục X, Hàng đưọc tập kết từ nam ra bắc của bác Nam cnc.

----------


## dungtb

Đo đường kính chỗ lắp khớp nối rồi mua gối nữa. Chắc nó dùng bk8, kêu bác nam mua dùm luôn cho một bộ nhật dùng cho đồng bộ.

----------


## mpvmanh

Anh Dũng ah, khóp nối dùng con ngày sưa anh mua cho em là đưọc rồi.

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Máy Tiện SC4 Lathe shanghai. Đã có
> Swing over bed	 210 mm
> Hole through spindle	 20 mm
> Spindle taper	 MT3
> Tailstock taper	 MT2
> Weight (Net/Gross)	 90/117kg
> 
> Phần mền Mach3 . Chưa có
> 
> ...


Bác làm ơ cho em hỏi con máy tiện của bác mua bao nhiêu vậy có dễ mua ko em đang cần mua 1 em như vậy tiền đồ gỗ mini hihi thank bác nhiều

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

Dự án này của bác hoàn thành chưa vậy. Tổng thiệt hại bao tiền vậy. Em cùng thèm độ 1 em cơ lên cnc lắm

----------


## mpvmanh

Em có con máy Cnc này rồi nên ko DIY nữa, còn con Sieg Sc4  ko dùng bác nào cần thì ới em.  Ko có motor

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Em có con máy Cnc này rồi nên ko DIY nữa, còn con Sieg Sc4  ko dùng bác nào cần thì ới em.  Ko có motor


Con này lấy bao nhiêu vậy anh. Em cũng đang cần 1 con ngon lành. Còn nghịch thì vẫn nghịch con cơ.

----------


## cuong

inbox cho cái giá bác  mạnh

----------

